# Feather Tail Centipedes (Alipes sp.)



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Pretty neat:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Normally i dont like these bugs too much, lots of legs and segments but i must say these i find fasinating. They have tails that look like leaves!:2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow Lee! You selling these??


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

They're awesome Lee mate


----------

